
Vice's Shane Smith: 'Expect a bloodbath' in media within the next year - uptown
http://digiday.com/publishers/shane-smith-vice-media-interview/
======
cl42
Sometimes I wonder if the future of the media, at least when it comes to high
quality investigative journalism, is through the non-profit or foundation
space. If you read "Tea From an Empty Cup" [1], a cyber punk novel based in
SF/Oakland, you'll understand where I'm coming from.

Curious what others think.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea_from_an_Empty_Cup](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea_from_an_Empty_Cup)

